# My steezy gear



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Yo guys,
I'm new to the forums as you can tell buy the post count 
but you'll be seein me more..

Well heres my gear.

Pants

Oakley behind enemy lines. Black cordorouy.
The pic doesn't do them justice. These pants are straight balla









Coat/Jacket

Technine Split T (White)










Boots

Danny Kass DC boots










Got an endevour board (156)


and SP bindings..











Got this board two years ago and I have no fkin idea why I got it so big... Its a heavy mf and is awful for my jibbin needs

Gonna upgrade to either technine jib or the rome MOD in 154 still not sure about bindings though.


I live in michigan so I'm lookin for a straight jib board and for some smaller kickers.. We dont get those 50 foot ones often in michigan...

I'll be on more and if you guys have any recomendations for shit send me a reply
peace


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

lol do u go to mount holly and pine knob

or like up by shanty creek and tree tops

sick shit


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

that sure is steezy fo sheezy neezy beezy deezy.....yo


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

where you at in mi? i'm in grand rapids...so i feel your pain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

chrisp41 said:


> lol do u go to mount holly and pine knob
> 
> or like up by shanty creek and tree tops
> 
> sick shit


Actually just went to pine knob... Fkin awesome park! Learned 270 front boards down those smooth down flat downs... Just luv em! If I lived there I would prob. get on there team...

My home mountain though is Brighton.. Piece of shit but its got some good rails...

Goin up to crystal on pres weekend and acually have a cottage 40 minutes from tree tops so I go there once a year or so...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

chrisp41 said:


> lol do u go to mount holly and pine knob
> 
> or like up by shanty creek and tree tops
> 
> sick shit


I've been to Holly the past two weekends and I love it....just right for my skill level, this being my first season and all. 

Their rentals aren't bad either...at least they have strap ins. 



crsk8andsno56 said:


> My home mountain though is Brighton.. Piece of shit but its got some good rails...


We were considering Brighton, but my g/f is a skier and it sounds like more of a snowboarder's place. Have you been up to Caberfae? They've got some decent runs, but their "terrain park" (if you can even call it that) is lame.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Never been to cab. Id recomend boyne or crystal... Brighton has a great Terrain park but it gets boring for me since Ive rode it so much.. The lifts and mountain though suck A$$..... Uber icy and old lifts that break down all the time... Ive been stuck on a lift 2 times for over 20 minutes.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Never been to cab. Id recomend boyne or crystal...


My one buddy loves Crystal, so maybe I'll venture up there in a couple of weekends. The only thing that stops me is the long drive from MSU...you spend more time driving than actually boarding unless you stay the night somewhere. 



crsk8andsno56 said:


> lifts and mountain though suck A$$..... Uber icy and old lifts that break down all the time... Ive been stuck on a lift 2 times for over 20 minutes......


With the weather we've had the past few days, 20 minutes on a lift would be a blast! Nothing worse than sitting on a cold lift with a -24 degree wind chill. :laugh:

BTW, that jacket is sick....


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya but check the weather right now and this weekend! Im getting blasted with like 3-8 inches right now... and its sposed to be around 25 this weekend so its PERFECT!

The jacket is nice but washing it is a pain.. The leather bleads a bit... Im going ot need to call them


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Actually just went to pine knob... Fkin awesome park! Learned 270 front boards down those smooth down flat downs... Just luv em! If I lived there I would prob. get on there team...
> 
> My home mountain though is Brighton.. Piece of shit but its got some good rails...
> 
> Goin up to crystal on pres weekend and acually have a cottage 40 minutes from tree tops so I go there once a year or so...


ive been going to holly a lot fuckin ripoff though 
35 bucks a day blows

but yeah this saturday we have a house in montana and wer spendin winter break up there for like 9 days up by big sky, snowbowl, lost trail and shit

gonna be great


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

chrisp41 said:


> ive been going to holly a lot fuckin ripoff though
> 35 bucks a day blows
> 
> but yeah this saturday we have a house in montana and wer spendin winter break up there for like 9 days up by big sky, snowbowl, lost trail and shit
> ...


Big time jelousy goin on right now........ Ive never been out west snowboarding.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I pay 32 a day (8 hour pass) for some icy hills out here - ski liberty, roundtop, and whitetail, all in southern PA. And that's with my discount. Here I was thinking I was doin pretty well.
From now on I'm going to get a 4 hours pass and hit the runs early on and just hike the park the rest of the day.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a pair of SP metalizer bindings. Not bad bindings at all for the money, although they don't touch my Ride SPi's. Look in the meets and events section, next year in March we are planning a huge meet in Colorado/Utah for people on the forum and their friends.

I pay $260 a season to ride from October-May in some of the greatest snow on earth, but I'm jealous of a lot of you guys that have night riding out there.


----------

